# NT: How do horror movies affect you?



## Oldlady (Sep 18, 2009)

It must be my dominant Ne, because I can not handle horror.

I watch something disturbing and I'm automatically thinking up ways to make it even more disturbing, imagining myself in the situation, imagining what will happen if I don't handle the hypothetical situation well.

If I'm lucky my Ne will generate a fantastically unrealistic escape plan. But if I'm not I will wind up with a new anxiety. I will obsess about the fear, imagining just how awful it could get.

Of course, my NT mind does not let go of anything. The more anxiety provoking the deeper I must dig, until thinking about anything but the fear is avoiding it.


The best way for me to get over a fear: detach and examine. Trace it back to its roots and figure out the major underlying fear that branches out into this specific fear.


----------



## curious01 (Feb 4, 2010)

i'm a special effects artist, so its rare horror really effects me, im always watching and think how can i do that? how did they do that? or thats an awesome effect!!

i know alot of people who don't like them, but teaching to examine the effect helps them handle them. also i have read and watched horrors long before i made them and in my mind i figure it was like research, as in i've seen/read was most awful things, so maybe if anything like that was to happen to me i could survive it as a part of me has already lived through it once

irene
xx


----------



## wealldie (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't watch them -- not because they affect me, but because they all seem to have they plot. If I do watch, I just look for all of the errors.


----------



## Versatile Leader (Nov 4, 2009)

It depends with the horror film. Have you ever watched Hanniba?l You know the part when he was cooking the brain and giving it to the FBi to eat ? I can't watch those types of horror films it sticks in my mind, its like u can t


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Horror is my favorite movie genre. Its probably some kind of escapism, really.. but watching it is soothing to me.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't like watching gruesome movies just to watch gore. But horror movies that use gore to great psychological effect are awesome, like Saw I.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I can't take horror! I feel so uncool because most 16 year olds love it, but I am wha ti am...I laster the first 10 minutes of Final Destination 3 hehe


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Don't really care much for horrot. its ok i guess. Does not effect me.


----------



## MaddieRaine (Jan 17, 2010)

I really don't like horror movies. I wish I could take them though! :sad:


----------



## Oldlady (Sep 18, 2009)

curious01 said:


> also i have read and watched horrors long before i made them and in my mind i figure it was like research, as in i've seen/read was most awful things, so maybe if anything like that was to happen to me i could survive it as a part of me has already lived through it once


I understand this part. I try to think about what I would do in the horror film, how I would escape in real life, but I can't take it if I can't figure out a way to escape. Then I feel like I'm vulnerable/unprepared and I develop anxiety.

If it's all gore than I don't really care. It's psychological thrillers that are really scary. The Phantom of the Opera terrified me. I saw movies like "Life is Wonderful" (about the holocaust) and "The Shawshank Redemption" when I was very young and don't remember being unnerved in the slightest. But the Phantom of the Opera really got to me. Being shunned from society and kidnapped and abused by the circus were horrifying, but the scariest of all was how it affected him. That's a big fear of mine; outer circumstances dictating inner development.

I also found Slomdog Millionaire to be horrifying for that reason too. The orphanage was going to make the kids cripples. That's all they'd ever be, and they'd never escape. Their interior world would be affected by an exterior event.

I think I also saw part of The Ring or something (I didn't watch it fully because I wanted to miss the part where I would die in seven days). It wasn't that scary.


----------



## curious01 (Feb 4, 2010)

horror movies that have imbreds and those sort of characters are the ones that creep me out!! 'insert shiver here'


----------



## danicx (Dec 5, 2009)

Horrors are my favourite! I've never felt unease after any film. It's definitely possible to scare me, although I'm more tolerant of scare scenes than most people. But I'm at a point where the overall experience is just fun. I have an understanding that none of the scariness has consequence after an hour and a half, so I don't have a problem submitting myself to the emotional ride. That's another thing, I'm kind of an experience junkie and am phobic of avoiding experiences. When it comes to gore, I guess I'm desensitized, because it has zero disturbance for me. I generally think it's also fun. Horrors are just great all-around.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

I don't really like most of horror movies, because they all have bad endings. I'm an optimistic person and I hate to lose, so bad ending stories makes me upset. It's non-inspiring movies, so I feel like I'm wasting my time for nothing.


.


----------



## 1057 (Apr 9, 2009)

i don't like sick, gorey movies. other than that, it's all good.


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

It's not the watching, it's the night 2-3 days after when you realize you're alone at home and even if you scream no one would hear. For me horror is supernatural unexplainables and not psychopaths, btw. 

... I developed a very effective anti-horror-movie-effect procedure since I was 13 and watching a (now I realize) very badly made B-movie horror in a friend's house.


----------



## pie (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't watch horror movies, I guess because I'm not interested in them at all and think they're "stupid". (I put stupid in quotation marks because they might not actually be stupid, but I have generalized and dismissed them as such.) the emphasis on gore and violence and supernatural scaries just don't have any appeal to me, not even in a horrifying way. what I mean is that if I want to feel horrified, seeing monsters dismember bodies or dump blood all over the place wouldn't really do it for me. a psychological thriller might be able to, though, if it is something that ties my brain in knots and leaves it there to writhe in pain forever for no good reason and warps my view of the outside (non-movie) world, too. *horror*


----------



## Think (Mar 3, 2010)

Most of them have almost the same plot. Its pretty borin..

But, after watching some documentries like Faces of Death..
Any horror movie i watch seems like a comedy..


----------



## Metis (Nov 26, 2009)

I seem to know a lot of people who will actually spend money on those cheap horror movies that no one's ever heard of. Their excuse is that you can at least laugh at the stupidity of it. I can do that to some extent, but my intense frustration with the movie far outweighs any enjoyment from the stupidity. I usually end up yelling at the characters and wishing death upon them all. :dry: Those movies are just a waste of time, in my opinion. I feel like I need to watch something of great quality to make up for it afterwards.

Concerning horror movies in general, they usually aren't my first choice in terms of genre. I only ever enjoy them if they contain an interesting plot, good acting, and perhaps a thought-provoking underlying message. I can't stand gore for the sake of gore.


----------



## KaylRyck (Feb 2, 2010)

Horror movies...the best word to describe is lame. Cliched. 

Supernatural horror. That's a different story. :sad:


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

They make me laugh.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

assbiscuits said:


> They make me laugh.


Agreed. Why the hell would you hide from zombies when you can easily outrun them? Your just going to get surrounded idiot!:laughing:


----------



## danicx (Dec 5, 2009)

ENTP: Most likely of NT's to totally not take horror movies seriously whatsoever? methinks


----------



## Oldlady (Sep 18, 2009)

NearsToys said:


> Agreed. Why the hell would you hide from zombies when you can easily outrun them? Your just going to get surrounded idiot!:laughing:


Are zombies even that strong? Their limbs are always falling off, so I assume even if you did get surrounded and they grabbed at you you could just grab back and take their arms. How do they even rip through your flesh?


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Horror movies just make me angry, because 90% of the bad stuff wouldn't happen if the any of the characters had half a brain. (In most horror movies, anyway. There are, of course, exceptions.) I always end up cursing loudly at their incompetence...


----------

